# ..WHAT TO USE TO CLEAN ENGINE BAY AND WHEEL ARCHES..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe one for Jack in a box, but what is the best stuff to get my engine bay ice clean and shiny, also, to clean the wheel arches, so I can get that just off the production line look..Cheers in advance..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

qstix said:


> my engine bay ice clean and shiny


You have a stereo in the engine bay ??  :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont understand anyone wanting to clean the wheel arch.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wheels off ,,,  virsol , jet wash , dry , remove tar spots from plastic and metal , polish painted metal bits ,back to black or silicon spray ,,,

Same for engine plastics , but remove them ......

You don't win concourse events for free ,,,, takes me weeks to prep for the ttoc event ...... but i still have to use the car every day


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> You don't win concourse events for free ,,,, takes me weeks to prep for the ttoc event ...... but i still have to use the car every day


Better get started then David - there's some serious competition on it's way down from Scotland :wink: 

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > You don't win concourse events for free ,,,, takes me weeks to prep for the ttoc event ...... but i still have to use the car every day
> ...


OK !Spill the beans who's TT have you been polishing ???? bet it is silver :wink: will not win if he does not use swissvax :roll: don't want any dodo stuff


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does that count as a joint effort then? I'm still waiting for the best MkII DSB with stonechips class :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


You know who it is :wink:

170 hours on the paint, 2 litres of Menzerna FF, Cleaner Fluid and two coats of Swissvax Devine, baked under a paintshop UV lamp....couldn't begin to tell you how it looks! You'll see for yourself soon :wink: 

Dave


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

> 170 hours on the paint, 2 litres of Menzerna FF, Cleaner Fluid and two coats of Swissvax Devine, baked under a paintshop UV lamp....couldn't begin to tell you how it looks! You'll see for yourself soon


  Are you serious Dave - that amount of prep and a Â£1300 tub of wax. I'd love to see the results of that!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Nooooooooo need more clues :? :? :? :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No, no more clues and no pictures for now - and I'm giving nothing else away :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope its arriving in the back of a van :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

foster2108 said:


> > 170 hours on the paint, 2 litres of Menzerna FF, Cleaner Fluid and two coats of Swissvax Devine, baked under a paintshop UV lamp....couldn't begin to tell you how it looks! You'll see for yourself soon
> 
> 
> Are you serious Dave - that amount of prep and a Â£1300 tub of wax. I'd love to see the results of that!!


  door cards back on, plastic trim fitted back on engine bay, up to 180hrs now


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> foster2108 said:
> 
> 
> > > 170 hours on the paint, 2 litres of Menzerna FF, Cleaner Fluid and two coats of Swissvax Devine, baked under a paintshop UV lamp....couldn't begin to tell you how it looks! You'll see for yourself soon
> ...


Carry on like that and you can bring a flask of tea and your own sandwiches on the 19th july [smiley=smoking.gif] :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: can we still use the loo :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


10p :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


is that each!!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Per sheet , you can go outside in the grid :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


iam sure you've got Scottish blood :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


No i have been on the dodo juice and pies       :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


thinking of food again :roll: looking forward to sparing :cough: mean meeting you again   :wink:


----------

